# Kenpo Dictionary: question



## Elfan (Oct 9, 2003)

How will the Kenpo Dictionary project differ from the encyclopedia and Infinite Insights glossaries?


----------



## Seig (Oct 9, 2003)

I think in many ways it may over lap or emulate those works.  But as we do not want copyright infringement or plagerism, the defining of the terminology may be different.  Part of what we arte trying to accomplish, is like when the user asked what Point of Origin was, instead of a protracted discussion, we could simply direct them to a link.  The idea is to facilitate our discussions. This is not a money making venture.  Another thing to remember is that a lot of terminology has come into use post Mr. Parker, this would allow us all to have a common vocabulary and reference.  One example would be Category Completion.  I do not recall seeing it in the II or the Encyclopedia.  I do know that it is a Mr Planas term though.  Mr. Conatser refers to Kenpo Tools, most of us know of them or about them, but how many of us know exactly what he is referring to?  There are many possibities.  We are trying to reduce the friction and provide a commonality.  This will also be good for the new Kenpo student or someone who is interested in studying Kenpo to be able to look for definitions of what we are talking about.


----------

